# Management Consultant - 224711 who applied for SA SS



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys, just wanted to create a thread for Management Consultant - 224711 who applied for SA SS on/or after 21 July, 2013... If you did can you please share your timeline... As you all know immigration SA SNOL showing low availability for this occupation from today, 27 August 2013. If we all share our timeline here, Hopefully it will give us an idea about our chance of getting SA SS under this occupation for this year. thanks & please share.. Mine is in my signature.


----------



## Blesse (Aug 20, 2013)

HI,

I applied on 20th august and the current " low availability "is making us to worry too..are there any possibilities for the position to reviving and availability to increase.How is the present job market there?


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Blesse said:


> HI,
> 
> I applied on 20th august and the current " low availability "is making us to worry too..are there any possibilities for the position to reviving and availability to increase.How is the present job market there?


Mate, even I'm worried sick with this low availablity and got to know today currently SA processing only 22nd July submitted applications & we are quite a long way to go. Regarding your question, so far I know, the answer is no. Once the availablity goes to special condition or off list it goes for good for that year. Following year, depending on states decision it may or may not available to us. Problem with our 224711, only SA currently giving sponsorship and the updated list for NSW, VIC, NT, QLD, TAS and WA (they publish a tentative list) doesn't include it and ACT list suppose to come on 31st Aug. if it is not their list and it goes off list/ special condition at SA before they process our application we are kind of f$:$ed till any further notice.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sure we should have a few more applicant both silent and active. Please do share your status timeline, it will help out all of us.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Any updates guys???? No else applied except us in July - August???


----------



## Blesse (Aug 20, 2013)

Then probably our chances are higher...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

congrats on getting nominated Tanbd. 

Blessy, 224711 has gone to special yesterday. Did you get nominated already?

If not, our options now are ACT (where 224711 already shows under 'Limited') or gamble and hope that 224711 re-appears in SA list in July 2014.

I expect my VETASSESS result end of Sep.


----------



## Blesse (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrts Tanbd....

Gurdjieff, No word till now...not sure if we would get a call...Is there any other list pending from any of the other states..I saw on another thread that WA will be releasing the list soon..not sure when...
any idea on the next possible solution...2014 july is too long a wait..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurdjieff said:


> congrats on getting nominated Tanbd.
> 
> Blessy, 224711 has gone to special yesterday. Did you get nominated already?
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I'm still waiting for VETASSESS to acknowledge my docs, I expect my result in end of oct or beginning of nov. 

I don't have any hope of making it before July 2014.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Blesse said:


> Congrts Tanbd....
> 
> Gurdjieff, No word till now...not sure if we would get a call...Is there any other list pending from any of the other states..I saw on another thread that WA will be releasing the list soon..not sure when...
> any idea on the next possible solution...2014 july is too long a wait..


No other state apart from SA and ACT have had 224711 in their lists since 2012. I doubt WA etc will suddenly start needing management consultants, but who knows...

If you don't want to gamble on next year's lists, then you can apply for nomination to ACT. Its list that was released yesterday has 224711 under category 'Limited'.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurdjieff said:


> No other state apart from SA and ACT have had 224711 in their lists since 2012. I doubt WA etc will suddenly start needing management consultants, but who knows...
> 
> If you don't want to gamble on next year's lists, then you can apply for nomination to ACT. Its list that was released yesterday has 224711 under category 'Limited'.


ACT - needs 3 years of experience in nominated occupation for pre-approval of ACT state nomination for occupations under LIMITED category.

I don't have 3 years of exp. so I guess I'm not eligible there too. Any one has applied with less than 3 years for ACT Limited occupation?


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you guys  appreciate..

Guys, my suggestion will be don't get disheartens now. Currently ACT does have our occupation though its under limited. So try to find out whether u are eligible to apply and as limited requires different procedure, organise all papers. Finding advertisement of relavent job will be hard as most of the job requires security clearness (only au citizens can get it) so you guys need to spend a lot of time to research on it.

Wishing all the best and good luck with your application


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Even I am in the same boat. Planning to apply for ACT if the status still remains 'Limited' when I would receive my assessment outcome in Oct/Nov.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if they will reopen the 224711 occupation code on the SA list before 1 July 2014? Or will we have to wait until then? Since ACT is limited and requires 3 years of experience, it's not an option for me.


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Received my outcome on 12/12. Have decided to wait until July 2014 to apply for SA.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

chris5550 said:


> Received my outcome on 12/12. Have decided to wait until July 2014 to apply for SA.


Why are you not applying for ACT? In my experience it's better to apply now than wait for July resets since they are so unpredictable and can be catastrophic! I've waited almost 6 years to be able to finally apply for the PR only because Aus. govt keeps changing their immigration policies. If I were you, I rather not wait. Well actually, I didn't!

ACT is just one verification email away. Try your luck. No harm. Read the ACT thread for more info about how the rest of us made it.

Unless you are stuck on living in Adelaide for 2 years.

I just want to be in Australia. :tongue:


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Why are you not applying for ACT? In my experience it's better to apply now than wait for July resets since they are so unpredictable and can be catastrophic! I've waited almost 6 years to be able to finally apply for the PR only because Aus. govt keeps changing their immigration policies. If I were you, I rather not wait. Well actually, I didn't!
> 
> ACT is just one verification email away. Try your luck. No harm. Read the ACT thread for more info about how the rest of us made it.
> 
> ...


Thanks peanut48, I totally agree with you but waiting for SA just because my employer has an office at Adelaide. Hence planning to apply for internal movement (but not sure if I will be able to suceed). So if I go ahead with ACT, I need to file my EOI within 1 month (correct me if my understanding is wrong) of receiving ACT sponsorship. But incase my internal movement is through, I cannot change the SS to SA when my EOI is in progress. And moreover, heard that opportunities in ACT are limited when compared to SA. Your thoughts please!


----------



## derick87 (Nov 11, 2013)

hey guys, I have an query about the occupation code 224711. It is listed in red as special conditions apply and it also shows that the migration limit is reached for the year. I would like to know that in spite of the above fact do the states provide sponsorship or would it be prudent to apply for a visa category of say an accountant to be safe.


----------



## shabi.shahul (Sep 29, 2014)

*experience letters*

I am still preparing docs for vetassess submission...Did you guys prepare your job experience letter based on acacia website...

My ex-employers are saying that they'll provide it in their format. 

Question: Is vetassess expecting a 90% match in the experience letter vs. the standard JD?


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys,
I see our occupation is under 'closed' status for ACT.. and only available in SA...but i dont want SA...wud prefer ACT or NSW..


My skill assessment has turned out positive and hv got sufficient IELtS scores as well.

Pls help me understand how do I proceed.

Thanks


----------



## shabi.shahul (Sep 29, 2014)

SachinPo said:


> Guys,
> I see our occupation is under 'closed' status for ACT.. and only available in SA...but i dont want SA...wud prefer ACT or NSW..
> 
> 
> ...


__________

Sachin,

The next stage should be to apply for the Expression Of Interest (EOI) application.

I see that NSW is closed, infact none except SA. I see limited opportunities in Adelaide.


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

What are the opportunities in NSW for Management Consultant/ Consulting/ Business consulting / IT managers ??

do you folks have any idea in this area? 

what about the Jobs and the preferences and openness of recruitment teams of choosing a candidate with a PR and no local experience?

Thnks!!


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

Damraw said:


> What are the opportunities in NSW for Management Consultant/ Consulting/ Business consulting / IT managers ??
> 
> do you folks have any idea in this area?
> 
> ...



On online portals, I see that there are so many jobs for consultants in NSW. But, not sure if they are ok with no local experience.

For ACT and SA, its bit worse when compared to NSW


----------



## shabi.shahul (Sep 29, 2014)

SachinPo said:


> On online portals, I see that there are so many jobs for consultants in NSW. But, not sure if they are ok with no local experience.
> 
> For ACT and SA, its bit worse when compared to NSW


___

NSW has more opportunities. Sydney & Melbourne to be more specific. Atleast MNC's which typically has globalized teams can consider people with no local experience.

Some time back I had spoken with a recruitment consultant who had advised me that my profile would have been considered if there was a valid working visa or permanent residence.

My immigration consultant says that if we apply for SA then we have to be based there for atleast 2 years before moving to sydney. Not sure what the intricacies are.


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

Anybody up for SA sponsorship here ???


----------



## shabi.shahul (Sep 29, 2014)

SachinPo said:


> Anybody up for SA sponsorship here ???


__

I'm submitting my vetassess today.


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

shabi.shahul said:


> __
> 
> I'm submitting my vetassess today.


Wish u all the best.. my question meant if anyone is about to apply for SA sponsorship.. i have got my IELTS and Vetasses +ve....keen to knw how to apply for SA SS..


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 

Since the current availability for Management Consultant - 224711 is under 'Special Conditions Apply', you should wait for it until it becomes available.
Usually the SNOL gets refreshed every year on 1st Jul. Good Luck!


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

chris5550 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since the current availability for Management Consultant - 224711 is under 'Special Conditions Apply', you should wait for it until it becomes available.
> Usually the SNOL gets refreshed every year on 1st Jul. Good Luck!


Hi Chris, 
Thanks for the info..but the special condition specified is 'IELTS score 6 in each module' ... I have at least 7 in each module.. Am I not eligible for it ??


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Please refer this URL for detailed information on 'Special Conditions Apply'
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## andpetros (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Just need your advise as you have experience in dealing with management consultant thing. 
Currently am in Adelaide and have graduated as a Masters by Research in Energy and resources management.

I want to apply for management consultant which is under "special conditions apply" in SA but in my case I reckon special conditions are met as there is a point in migration SA website which states that "Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall."

Just want to know do think energy and resources management is ok in applying for management consultant or not?


Courses done include:

Political Economy of Oil and Gas
Financing Resource Projects
Energy Technology Perspectives
Resources Development and Sustainable Management
Economics for Energy, Resources and the Environment
Law for Energy and Resources
Project Management for Energy and Resources
International Policy and Geopolitics of Energy and Resources


Cheers
Andy


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would suggest you to refer the Roles & Responsibilities specified for Management Consultant and see if it matches your current job profile.


----------



## andpetros (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for reply, 

I don't work in this field currently that's why I think about SA work waiver. I just wonder whether my degree is relevant for management consultant or I need to pick something else?. Roles and responsibilities of management consultant are not strictly defined. In the Acacia migration the description for management consultant is "assist organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems, and study organisational structures, methods, systems and procedures, 
assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources"

It seems everybody with the degree related to finance, accounting, economics or management can be management consultant. 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

andpetros said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I don't work in this field currently that's why I think about SA work waiver. I just wonder whether my degree is relevant for management consultant or I need to pick something else?. Roles and responsibilities of management consultant are not strictly defined. In the Acacia migration the description for management consultant is "assist organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems, and study organisational structures, methods, systems and procedures,
> assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources"
> ...


Hi Andy, 
I do not see any relevance of anzco 224711 with your course of education. Pls look for some more relevant code.


----------



## andpetros (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi SachinPo,

Thanks for reply,

Which profession do you think is relevant for "management consultant"?


----------



## crazybird (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am looking forward to move to Australia. However, since for Management Consultant, I don't see this occupation for any of the State.
I am not sure how can i proceed further.
Anybody has idea about when can we expect the SA SNOL to move this occupation under 'High Availability'?


ANZCO: 224711 -
VETASSES application: 18-Sep-2014 ; IELTS : 10-SEP-2014; L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 ; Positive Assessment : 18 Dec 2014;


----------



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

crazybird said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking forward to move to Australia. However, since for Management Consultant, I don't see this occupation for any of the State.
> I am not sure how can i proceed further.
> ...


I am waiting for the same, mate... Let me also know if you get any info.


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

You can expect it by July 2015.


----------



## crazybird (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi ,

I had a quick question.
Is it possible to submit our EOI for a state even if the occupation is not in 'High/Medium/Low' availability?

ANZCO: 224711 -
VETASSES application: 18-Sep-2014 ; IELTS : 10-SEP-2014; L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 ; Positive Assessment : 18 Dec 2014;


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Skill Assessment Help*

Hi everyone, 

I have done a Bachelor of Professional Accounting from Holmes Institute (Australia). Would it be considered as 'Relevant field of study' to Management Consultant 224711?

Thanks all,


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I have "Account Manager" as a designation on my company letterhead. But my employer is ready to add RnR similar to Management Consultant in the same letterhead.

Do you think, with this having Account Manager as a designation on the letterhead will be a problem?

I'm confused here. Anyone with similar experience?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ajsas_ict_bdm (Jan 18, 2019)

As far as I have heard it's all about R and R but not the designation.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

db07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have "Account Manager" as a designation on my company letterhead. But my employer is ready to add RnR similar to Management Consultant in the same letterhead.
> 
> ...


Don't do that. You would be disqualified for misrepresentation of facts. You can find a video by AskSujith (a MARA agent) on this topic on YouTube.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## satyagvk (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to file my EOI this month (Jul '19) under ANZSCO Code: 224711 (Management Consultant) in the month of Aug '19 and here is my current status of my points:

Skill assessment: Positive

Points breakup:
Age: 25 pts
English proficiency: 20 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
Overseas experience: 15 pts
Partner skill qualifications: 5
Total: 80 pts

Would I stand a good chance to get the invitation? Kindly suggest. Also, what is the current cutoff for Management Consultants?

Please help with the answer.

Best regards,
SG


----------

